# 14' 6" Snookaholics Skiff



## snookaholics.com

This is the skiff we just came out with. Please give us your opinion. We are starting out at 10k (boat,motor, trailer)
If interested, contact us at (813) 210-4502

www.snookaholicsskiff.com


----------



## skinny_water

Looks cool. Video was good and had a good mix of fish and boat pron. The website is simple and easy to navigate. I would like to see more pictures, specifically of the bottom design. In the video it showed that it had a bit of slide to it. Keep it up!


----------



## firecat1981

Cool little boat, is it flat bottomed like a stumpknocker?


----------



## firecat1981

Also it says it's a composite hull, what kind of coring are you using?


----------



## chris_rosende

*Skinny Water:* The bottom of the boat has a very unique hull design. It is designed to ride on a pad (ski) with two stabilizers on either side. I will post some photos of the bottom of the boat shortly. I will let you know when we post them. Youre right about the slide. This boat is way overpowered with that 25hp. It went almost 40mph with two people in it. It didn't slide with the 20hp or 15hp we tested it with.

*Firecat: * It is not flat bottomed. It has a very unique hull design. I will post some pictures shortly of that. This boat is made of Nydacore, core-mat, fiberglass, and foam.

MORE AND MORE PHOTOS WILL BE POSTED. I WILL KEEP THEM COMING.


----------



## firecat1981

Interesting, I'll check out the photos when you post em.


----------



## chris_rosende

This is the entry... (As you can see, not flat bottomed).


----------



## chris_rosende

This is the rear of the boat. The idea was to create a center pad (or ski) that the boat rides on when on plane. The side chines act as stabilizers to keep the boat from leaning. After testing, the intent of speed & dry ride was surely met. However, the boat is too fast for its own good. With a 25hp Etec, it was going up to 37mph with two people in the boat. With this hull design, the entire boat was out of the water when riding, making it hard to turn. If you watch the video on snookaholicsskiff.com you will see that there is about 40" of the boat that is in the water, while the rest of the boat is in the air. It allows for a super shallow running draft and extreme skiff speed. Let me know if you guys want to hear anything else.


----------



## Punkrawqer

What's with throwing the fish in the video? :-/


----------



## tom_in_orl

Looks tippy [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]

I like the lines. Nice simple boat. Look forward to hearing what price point you are targeting.



> What's with throwing the fish in the video?  :-/


Kids these days ;D lol


----------



## chris_rosende

Haha. I caught probably 25 of those little redfish that day. My back was tired from bending over and releasing the others. When the reds are that small, "throwing" them back in the water doesn't hurt them. I can assure you, schoolingjon that no fish was injured during the process of making this video. Okay? 

This boat is not tippy, but not as stable as a 24' Carolina Skiff. I would attribute that to the shape of the hull on the gunwales and the interior cap. The shape is not rounded, its sharp so it doesn't want to roll over like some of the rounded edge skiffs. The cap keeps you from putting too much weight to either side of the boat because your shins touch the cap early so that you know where you are. As far as it's simplicity, you can rig these things with as many toys as you want. We are currently making a full accessory line that will include poling platforms, fly casting decks, seats, etc...

Here is a pic of our "Livebait" Edition.... We will also create a flyfishing model as well as the family model. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## chris_rosende

That last photo was terrible, maybe this will be better.


----------



## Punkrawqer

> Haha.  I caught probably 25 of those little redfish that day.  My back was tired from bending over and releasing the others.  When the reds are that small, "throwing" them back in the water doesn't hurt them.  I can assure you, schoolingjon that no fish was injured during the process of making this video. Okay?   .



haha, i know, just joshin around...


----------



## chris_rosende

photo shoot of her... What do you all think?


----------



## joshuabward

It looks good... but from my viewpoint I really think you could benefit from a custom aluminum trailer that fits the boat perfectly. Sure most people wouldn't buy that option but I think for your flagship boat it needs to look its best.


----------



## chris_rosende

hmmm... not a bad thought. I know. Those little trailers are dogs, but they sure do work great. I just finished rigging our "Fly" model. Not on an aluminum trailer, but I think it still look pretty awesome. And for 10k BMT (brand new), it isnt a half bad deal. What do you think?


----------



## JimCameron

Here's some input from the Geezer segment of the population: The skiff looks like a really nice skiff. Looks like very nice fit/finish, with a unique design.

Now remember this is the geezer segment; the website is very well done, but I couldn't find basic information, like the specifications of the skiff. Length, beam, weight, hp rating, etc., maybe it's there but at least this geezer couldn't find it.

At 10K, you are in direct competition with other packages in the 8-12K range. How does the SAS stack up against the competition? I know I can buy a Carolina Skiff J14, bmt for around 5K, and I know I can buy a Boston Whaler 130SS BMT for around 12+K (40hp remote). What features does the SAS have that the competition doesn't have that would make me buy?

As fun as the SAS website is to watch, and the photography of the Skiff itself is very nice, I just didn't find a lot of technical data. Maybe it was just me not navigating the site correctly.

Bottom line, congratulations on the creation of a beautiful looking boat, and having the courage to launch an enterprise. Best of luck.


----------



## RedFinaddict

Kinda resembles the lines of a stumpknocker with a gheenoish type bottom


----------



## ethan.weber

i like the design and think that the price is quite fair but i think you should maybe add some rod holders and some nav lights (i didnt see any on the boat but correct me if im wrong).


----------

